# hunting birds in Arizona



## freealfin (Jun 8, 2017)

Did you know that, by law, in order to hunt birds in AZ you must have your dog on a leash (or crate???)?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have never hunted AZ, but figure its like a lot of other public lands.
You need to go to each ones website, and see there list of rules for hunting.
Most will list dates, and areas that can be hunted with dogs.
If you can't find the information online, call them.


----------



## freealfin (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks for your input. 
I hunt with my Vizslas (leash free) in Arizona but since 2016 I'm braking the law and so does everyone that hunts without a leash on their dogs. Stupid you say? Can't agree more.
You see...the old law prohibited "dogs at large" but exempted hunting and herding dogs while being trained or doing their job classifying them as "not at large"
Lawmaker in AZ where forced (2016) to remove a list of outlawed "vicious dogs" from the staus and, in the process of doing so, they removed the exemption.
Nobody is paying attention but the problem is that if you piss-off a law enforcement officer he can, under the current law, take your dogs and give you a hefty fine. Not a comforting situation.
Check (current) AZ Status Title 11,Chapter 7, Article 6-11-1012. By the way, Maricopa County still has the old (and current for them) law in their website. If you look at both you can see the difference.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

In general, all public places in Texas have leash laws. There are a few exceptions, but not many.
The wildlife management areas, reserve certain dates, and areas for hunting waterfowl, and upland game that can include dogs.
I hunt 99.9% private land, and there is not a leash law on private land.

I've never had a problem with a game warden, and have been checked many times.
I'm always open, friendly, and respectful.
I did have a new to the area game warden tell me, he was going to have to give me a ticket this year.
I was set up by my husband. It was just a joke, and we laughed our butts off.

If anyone in our group ever acts disrespectful towards a game warden. They are asked to leave, and never invited back. 
When one is quoting you the law. Its not a debate, its Yes sir, or mam.
You can ask them to explain it, but debating it goes down hill quickly.


----------

